# Pit Bull as first dog?



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been reading alot about breeds I'd be interested in lately, as you all know, and in another thread someone suggested a pit bull to me. 

I heard a pit bull will do anything to make thier owner happy. They are really obedient and protective of family. They are smart and try to be the best at whatever you want them to do (whether its fighting or being a cuddly doggie). I hear they can be super cuddly despite what news reports tell us repeatedly.

Like, the only thing I'm wondering is like, what if I accidently step on the pit bull's paw, or like sit on him by accident or say i'm on the couch watchin a movie and he's on my chest and I sneeze, like is the dog going to bite my face off? Or like rip my leg off?

How do they react to everyday situations like that? I imagine they just react like every other dog and just kinda yelp at being stepped on and then they are okay as long as they see it was a mistake and you aren't being purposely aggressive. 


I don't know, I think they are beautiful but I just don't want to do something innocent and clumsy and have the dog latch onto me in anger. I don't think it would happen, but does anyone have an answer to this?

I'm also wondering about how rotties/dobes/GSDs or any other fighting/guard breeds might react. I know it depends on the owner/situation/relationship with the dog and everything, but assuming a good relationship exists, what might/could happen worst case scenario? Or is it just bad to think this way?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Any badly bred, poorly trained, and unsocialized dog (pit bull or Chihuahua) will respond irrationally and unpredictably to new circumstances. A pit bull has a better chance of causing damage.

I don't want to be dismissive, but this seems like a foolish question. Why would so many of us here (not to mention out in the rest of the world) own bully breeds, Dobes, GSDs, Rotties, etc if they were in the habit of biting us every time we sneezed?

Having said that, I probably wouldn't recommend a bully breed to a first time owner with your concerns. They aren't always easy dogs, they have a bad reputation, and you seem a bit low in confidence.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

FilleBelle said:


> Any badly bred, poorly trained, and unsocialized dog (pit bull or Chihuahua) will respond irrationally and unpredictably to new circumstances. A pit bull has a better chance of causing damage.
> 
> I don't want to be dismissive, but this seems like a foolish question. Why would so many of us here (not to mention out in the rest of the world) own bully breeds, Dobes, GSDs, Rotties, etc if they were in the habit of biting us every time we sneezed?
> 
> Having said that, I probably wouldn't recommend a bully breed to a first time owner with your concerns. They aren't always easy dogs, they have a bad reputation, and you seem a bit low in confidence.


I agree this does not sound like a good first time owner of those breeds, or any breed in the working group or most in the terrier group. This person sounds like they'd do better with a breed that's softer-tempered. But they should definitely get one from a reputable breeder or rescue.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Any badly bred, poorly trained, and unsocialized dog (pit bull or Chihuahua) will respond irrationally and unpredictably to new circumstances. A pit bull has a better chance of causing damage.
> 
> I don't want to be dismissive, but _this seems like a foolish question_. Why would so many of us here (not to mention out in the rest of the world) own bully breeds, Dobes, GSDs, Rotties, etc if they were in the habit of biting us every time we sneezed?
> 
> *Having said that, I probably wouldn't recommend a bully breed to a first time owner with your concerns.* *They aren't always easy dogs, they have a bad reputation, and you seem a bit low in confidence.*


I agree tremendously... really kind of foolish and if you have those HARDCORE TERRIBLE worries to speaking to that EXTENT, I would highly advise against it as well.
Nessa


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

I was simply asking a question. I don't have low confidence. I am just tremendously unfamiliar with guard/fighting breeds. So, I don't know how they might react to certain situations. Thanks for your answers but i suspect none of you own pit bulls or have.

edit: and to the best of my knowledge, all breeds are capable of being "soft tempered" if bred properly for temperament. So, thats kind of a silly comment isn't it skelaki?

I was just wondering if there were any things in this regard to be careful about.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Pit bulls are one of the sweetest dogs out there. If you even THINK they would "rip your face off" if you did something to annoy them, they you definitely should not own one. Obviously their bad reputation has prejudiced you to thinking they are a horribly aggressive, terrible dog. They are not. 

You definitely should not get a pit bull.


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I just asked a question! Suddenly I'm prejuciced and have low confidence! I asked only out of ignorance and a desire to know more. How would I know if I don't ask questions? I live in Newfoundland and I would venture to guess that there is probably ONE pitbull on the whole island. So, there is not frame of reference for me other than the sensationalist news media which I obviously discount as such.

I am not an aggressive person, I would not raise the dog using aggressive techniques. I would try to follow Ian Dunbar's guides and recommendations to the letter to properly socialize my doggie to the max and would treat the dog with the utmost love and respect using only positive training. The dog would easily meet 100 plus people in the first 3 months of its life and I would attempt to fully expose him to the world we live in so that he would grow accustomed to as much strange stimuli as is possible.

I was only asking because I was curious since, another ofrum member had mentioned that guard/fight breeds seemingly have had their flight responses minimimized to that they may better serve their breed specific work-purposes. I do not know if this is neccesarily true, but his postulation got me to thinking about situations such as those I was inquiring about and how a fighting/guard breed might react.

P.S. I somehow think calling a bully or such other breeds a fighting breed might be wrong, but that's what I was told to refer to them by so if I'm wrong don't get the wrong idea about how I perceive them or anything. 

gawd.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

You obviously have the internet. If you'd bothered to research the breed thoroughly and done a ton of reading about them, emailed breeders, asked questions, you would not have asked such a ridiculous question.

In this day and age of the internet, being in Newfoundland is no excuse for not knowing anything about pit bulls. I've never owned one but I've met quite a few and there are a few in my neighborhood. I've talked to owners of pit bulls as well been on dog boards. 

I think the knee jerk reaction you are getting is because that's how they are portrayed by so many people who don't know anything about them and it instantly puts those of us who love pitties, it puts our backs up. 

Do you believe everything you hear in the media or see on TV? I hope not. 

If you'd come on here and said, "Tell me about pit bulls. I hear so many bad things about them. Are any of them true"? you'd have gotten a completely different reaction.

It sounds like you are already afraid of them, which is a shame but that's what the media does sometimes. I hope you will stick around, read, read, read, do some research then figure out what type of dog will suit you best.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Orwell said:


> *Like, the only thing I'm wondering is like, what if I accidently step on the pit bull's paw, or like sit on him by accident or say i'm on the couch watchin a movie and he's on my chest and I sneeze, like is the dog going to bite my face off? Or like rip my leg off?*


Okay, I understand that you asked out of ignorance... but your LEVEL of ignorance is WAY TOO HIGH for us to say "YES GET A PIT BULL"! 

I mean for you to say all those things... what do you expect us to think? That was way too overkill and if you truly think those things and worry about those things... you really SHOULD NOT own a Pit Bull. Simple as that!

I was shocked while reading those comments... just wayyy out there... really something people shouldnt say if they at least have some knowledge about any dog breed in general. What it really sounds like is you are one of those typical people that hear those things in the media and repeat them to describe a Pit Bull.
Nessa


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright guys. Sorry.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Orwell said:


> Alright guys. Sorry.


Oh Hun... dont be sorry!!! Okay...

Just listen and further educate yourself! That is all we strive for here. Sometimes emotions get in the way and some of us can be forceful (not saying anyone in this thread was... but other threads phewww it can get ugly). Everyone on your thread was nothing but helpful and gave advice... it may not be what you wanted to hear... but that is called Constructive Criticism! 

Look... we want to be able to help you... you just need to show that you want to be helped and educated some more, okies?  

I would seriously start off with a much softer breed. Have you done anymore research? Researching different breeds before you go for it... is a must... or even helping out at a shelter!!! You could find a sweet forever loving friend there!
Nessa


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Pitbulls, just like any other dog, can be the sweetes of dogs, or the meanest. It's the way they are trained. I have one, and she's only 7 months old. You can do almost anything to her, and she just walks away or just sits there.That kind of aggravated me, just like it did everyone else that you thought that if you got one, it might rip your face off for stepping on it's paw. Why would you consider getting a pit-bull when you pretty much follow along with all the stereo types about them-that they are monsters-. They are terrific pets, and wonderful animals. You shouldn't get a pit-bull if you are already afraid of it. I am not trying to be rude, and i'm sure no one else is trying to make you angry, but don't get one if you're already afraid of it!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're great dogs when owned properly. No, if you sneeze it should not attack you unless it was seriously unbalanced.

As far as GSDs and Rotties go, I used to stand on my GSD's tail as a kid and pull his ears and he was fine. My uncle's Rottie, Hannah, was fabulous with us as kids too. George, the pittie my cousin owns is owned by a one year old child and he is the most gentle, sweetest thing with her. My friend's pittie Chleo is an awesome dog too. All of them were well trained and well socialized. These breeds need fabulous, confident owners simply because we don't need any more pit bull bite stories due to owners that aren't up to dealing with them. I fully plan on having at least a GSD and hopefully a rottie in the future. I wouldn't want one if I thought they were snarling monsters.

I have been headbutted by a pit bull last week actually. That hurt!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Orwell said:


> I was simply asking a question. I don't have low confidence. I am just tremendously unfamiliar with guard/fighting breeds. So, I don't know how they might react to certain situations. Thanks for your answers but i suspect none of you own pit bulls or have.
> 
> edit: and to the best of my knowledge, all breeds are capable of being "soft tempered" if bred properly for temperament. So, thats kind of a silly comment isn't it skelaki?
> 
> I was just wondering if there were any things in this regard to be careful about.


No! Many of the guardian breeds are not "soft tempered". They are bred to have a "harder" temperament so as not to back off easily against their foe. This does not mean they are prone to random attacks. The attacks we read about in papers are NOT random. If you look at the facts it is always human error of one kind or another. Bad breeding, lack or socialization and training, neglect or abuse. Having a dog that is unstable in any breed is a risk. Accidental movements on occasion around a well balanced dog should not be an issue. I have tripped over my dogs on occasion as they are always under feet. I lived to talk about it. During your research I hope you will learn there is a big difference between fighting breeds and working breeds. There are dogs in the working group that are "softer" then others and not all working dogs are bred for the same reason. Portuguese Water Dogs and Siberian Husky's, Rottweiler's and Great Danes all fall into that group. They are all very different breeds. I suggest you get yourself a good book describing each breeds characteristics. I also suggest you are real honest with yourself as to what you want and what you can handle. What can You offer a dog?


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

After reading your post I can't imagine why you would want a "fighting" breed??? You do seem unsure and nervous and to honest I don't think you could handle the dog properly. I also wonder if you want a "fighting" dog for the wrong reasons, maybe image, and what would you do if the dog started to growl at you around food or charge other animals. Goodness knows it doesn't have to be a pit bull to get those bad habits!


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

First off, I am not getting a dog in the very near future. This is something at least a year away for me. I need to get out of my electical program, buy a home, then I'm going to start looking for a dog.

I am now positively sure that I should have been more careful in choosing my words in the OP. If you could, please abstract the vivid and strong language of the first post. I did not really mean to insinuate that the breed was prone do doing these things. 

I am well aware that the news media is sensationalist. I pointed out my awareness to this fact in a post above. I am not fearful of pit bulls. I'm not fearful of dogs.

I recognize that most dog behaviors are directly attribuatble to the dog owner and not somehow indicative of the dog's supposed "innate nature". I am sure that no dog is innately violent just as I am sure no human is innately violent. I am definitivly on the nurture side of the nature vs. nurture argument.

I don't want a dog for image. I really could cae less about what "image" I project to other people. I have no desire to look tough or something. I do, however like the idea of having a strong breed of dog to hopefully deter someone from entering my home, even if he is in fact a cuddle-face. Most people wouldn't dream of entering a home with a barking PB or GSD or Rot, Corso ect. on the other side of the door. Also, these strong breeds are more apt to enjoy an active lifestyle, which I would gladly provide it.

I have a couple of books to read on the subject of dealing with my future dog when he shows signs of aggression to other dogs and people with positive methods. But hopefully I will have socialized him properly to the point that it wouldn't be an issue in the first place. In anycase, I have the time and am looking forward to the effort of educating myself in that area long before I make my purchase.

I can see the error of my ways with respect to my OP. I could have asked the same question of all dog breeds I suppose, but it seems that a hypersensitivity to what looked like an attack on PB's combined with my unwittingly stereotypical and misinformed PB question to create a crazy whirlwind of Orwell-bashing.

Like, I'm not stnading here pretending to know everything about dogs. I also know better than to listen to what the media spews out. I'm but a humble idiot trying to learn more about breeds I'm interested in. If there was no such thing as a stupid question, I guess I just stumbled across it. 

I am open to suggestions about other breeds, but that isn't what I was asking for here. If, after learning about all the breeds I am looking at, the breed I was deadset on getting turns out to be wrong for me, I will not get that breed. So, no rush to yell at me in an attempt to steer me away from PB or any other breed. The decision will not be a snap one for me. I have a year of reading and research ahead of me.

I have read enough about PB's to be ashamed of asking that question. I understand where you guys are coming from and it was dumb. But it is something that I just really didn't know about. Sorry.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

If you have that kind of thoughts on pit bulls ... why would you even consider getting one??? 

But it definitly depends on the breeder AND the owner. If the dog isnt socialized or treated properly then it will not be that great of a dog unfortunately.

It is good you came here to learn though, a lot better then getting a bully breed and being scared and the dog reacting to that and becoming an insecure dog and you have problems, etc etc


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Orwell said:


> First off, I am not getting a dog in the very near future. This is something at least a year away for me. I need to get out of my electical program, buy a home, then I'm going to start looking for a dog.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


Thank for explaining it better  How much time would you be willing to invest in training? How many hours a day will you be home? Do you want a puppy or a young adult or an adult? 

These are all questions you need to consider before you get your dog.

Are there places near where you hope to live that have classes you can attend? Are you willing to own a dog where a LOT of people will withdraw in horror and think you own a "monster"? Sad but a lot of people do have that reaction to pitties... sigh....

I think any of the breeds you have mentioned would work - rottie, pit bull, GSD. Do you know if you're going to rescue or go to a breeder? Are you willing to pay quite a high price to a breeder to get a GOOD SOUND dog?

Sometimes breeders rehome dogs that, for whatever reason, didn't work out in their homes. That is where I got my Liz, who is 18 months old. She was fully housetrained, leash trained, very polite, socialized, soft mouthed, etc., etc., etc. She was a dream. She took awhile to adjust as she wasn't an itty bitty puppy but wow it was NICE not to have to potty train her  That's always a consideration, too. 

Sometimes breeders keep dogs to show but then the dog is undersized or oversized so they can't show them and are willing to sell them to a good pet home.

Something to think about anyway.

It would probably also be good for you to find a breeder within commuting distance from yourself and/or a breed rescue where you could visit often, get to know the breed you like, possibly volunteer to help at the rescue or something, to be sure you really do like this type of dog. You may even get lucky and find the "Perfect" dog in a rescue or shelter who desperately needs a home.

Good luck and have fun. It's great to know you're starting WAY ahead of time to think about this, plan it, and do what's right.

I'm sorry we all got off on the wrong foot - maybe you could go back and edit your first post so no one else chews you out


----------



## loganbean (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow! I am not trying to make anyone mad- but geez that was a little harsh. As a new member, and semi-new dog owner, I know that I come to this wonerful forum to get information. Some of my questions may seem ignorant to the learned posters on this board- but I am an attorney and I answer stupid questions all day. 
Before I got my border collie I heard all kinds of things about the breed. Border collies are obsessive, they need 2 hours of exercise a day, you shouldn’t have one if you don’t live on a farm, they will destroy your house, etc. But, as many of you suggested, I googled BC and found many diverse opinions about the breed. So when the time was right, we went to a BC rescue and got the best BC ever! He does not display any of those above traits (except food obsession- which he had since he was a puppy). What if I asked the rescue all of the above questions about the breed- would they have said that I was ignorant and turned me away?
My point is, the question was a little out there- but what is someone to believe? You hear about Pit attacks all the time. But then you come to this forum and you hear wonderful things about the Pit breed and how important that proper training and socialization is to the disposition of the individual dog. My neighbor had a Pit and it attacked my BC. He ran up to me one day behind my back and it scared the bajesus out of me!
She/he didn’t say that she/he believed all of those things- just asked if they were true. They asked if a Pit was right for them as a first time dog owner- the simple answer should have been no. But then again someone might say that I shouldn’t have owned my BC as my first dog. But Logan is the happiest, healthiest and most loving dog I have ever met.
I think this is a great forum and I enjoy reading others posts/opinions. That one just kind of bugged me because I don’t think that the question was malicious- just ignorant.


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

To answer some of your questions. I would like to get a puppy if at all possible I have been reading alot of Dunbar's "BEFORE you get a puppy" concerning early socialization, errorless house training and short/long term confinement and crate traning ect. I'll be working 8 hour shifts like any other joe. I am considering going to Alberta because thats where all the money is, and if I do that, I will refrain from getting a dog for a couple years since shift/rotation life is no good for a dog.

I say I'd want a puppy because I would be wary or working with a dog with bad habits instilled in the dog by a previous owner. I'd be missing the formative months where the dog would develop his outlook on life, and the world surrounding him. This is something I really hope and aspire to excell at. I want my dog to be super calm and relaxed and laid back. I know some of you don't like the dog whisperer, and the more I read, the more I disagree with alot of what he does, but I want my dog to be like "Daddy". That dog is the most chilled out little guy ever and I think its adorable. But on the same note, would you break into a home with him on the other side of the door? Nope. Even though he'd probly only cuddle you once you broke in! hahah....

I said before I'd like to work with some Schutzhund, but after reading more about the sport, I don't think I'd want to go in that direction. I think agility might be more fun for me and the dog. Its more happy go lucky than Schutzhund IMO. Seems to be from what I've read thus far.

I was attracted to PB because in another thread someone said they are really nice dogs who are very loving and love to work and please their owner as much as they can. Some youtube videos I've seen show this trait pretty well.

I'd have lots of time for the dog. I'd pretty much dedicate weekends to hanging out with him and walking and running and just doing fun dog stuff with him. Then maybe at night watch a movie or have afriend or two over to keep his social skills fresh. I have friends with dogs who we could hoipefuly go on playdates with and whatnot so he stays dog social too! During the week i'd walk in the mornign and walk at night and play with him lots before bed. I'm mostly a home body anyway so this would be funn!

With all of that said, I don't think I'd be able to find a PB breeder without going to at least nova scotia which is a $200 plane trip away. Maybe even as far as Ontario before I'd find a reputable breeder. Again, I haven't even reached the stage where I'm trying to nail down breeders, but still.

That distance means I'll be checking the shelters first. I would definitly have to give up on my breed choice (when I make one) because purebreds are few and far between here in newfoundland due to a lack of population here which in turn meens a lack of reputable breeders across the whole spectrum of breeds. I might find a real sweetie at the shelter too. Who knows.

So the plan is, research breeds, settle on one that will fit my lifestyle, then look for breeders. Before I pay for a puppy, I'm going to check the shelters. If I don't find one in the shelters, I'll finalize the puppy purchase. If I find one in the shelters, I'll cancell my pure-bred puppy aspirations or at least put them on hold until later.

Having seen my girlfriend's friend's neglected GSD, I vow not to get a dog unless I am willing to commit to it for 10 or more years. That poor GSD is a wonderful pup and he doesn't deserve the neglect he gets. I'm not doing that to any animal. I had a cat for 15 years who just recently passed away and I look at animal life as equally valuable as any other. So, in the end, I might decide not to get a dog at all. It all depends. My mind is open and I KNOW I don't know anything (yet) about dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

do a forum search for the thread entitled 'Ask the Pit Bull People'

I am a long time Pit owner and rescuer. Spicy..another member..is a Pit Bull breeder. There are quite a number PB owners on the boards. Read the thread. Then we will be happy to answer any questions you have about what's contained within.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

After reading your last few posts *phew*! I was a bit worried at first that you were looking for the wrong dog for the wrong reasons, but you've talked more about why you want a certain type of dog versus just picking a breed because of it's toughness. Maybe you should think of a Mastiff? If you do some reading on that breed I think you'll find a good balance of what you like and need in a dog.


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah my original choice was a Cane Corso. It would still ideally be my first choice. I love em.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Can mastiffs handle a lot of exercise? I know a friend once told me her mastiffs couldn't do any amount of exercise - it was hard on their joints and you had to be so careful with "giant" breeds. I'd be interested to know this one


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Orwell. 


I actually would not discount a Pit yet if I were you..BUT...they require extensive pre research. 

Please read the thread I mentioned.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Can mastiffs handle a lot of exercise? I know a friend once told me her mastiffs couldn't do any amount of exercise - it was hard on their joints and you had to be so careful with "giant" breeds. I'd be interested to know this one


Hummm Id be interested in that answer as well!
My pup has mastiff mix in him, I figured with the lab in him he'd have lots of energy and need lots of exercise, but maybe not? 
He is going to be a big dog too - hes 12 lbs at 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

You can definitly excersize a Mastiff, they do things like agility and carting and other sports too. Like any dog excersize is encouraged, although like you mentioned the joints are important to consider especially when the dog is still growing. I'm sorry your friend doesn't think it's a great idea. Poor dog must be bored stiff .
I was looking into a Mastiff, before I decided to adopt, and I fell in love with the breed *smiles*.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't tell you not to get a Pit. In the right hands, they are some of the friendliest and most well-mannered dogs you'll ever meet. However, don't be fooled into thinking they are "just like" your average Lab, Beagle, Chi, etc. A lot of people try to combat the breed myths by saying that any dog can fulfill the Pit's reputation if it's raised a certain way, that Pits are the sweetest dogs out there and would never hurt a fly...Though they aren't as unpredictable as you made them sound, they do need to be handled a certain way and it's much more important for you to get socialisation and training down than it is for other breeds. There is very little room for error. Pits have a bad reputation and it's easy for them to get pinpointed for mistakes that other dogs get away with. They do have different drives, they can be dog-aggressive. They are by NO MEANS born aggressive, unstable or impossible to train. But they are not Golden Retrievers either.

Read this thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/41561-ask-pit-bull-people.html

Good links here:
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/37186-pit-bull-facts.html

and look for Zim, Spicy or Darkmoon if you have questions about owning a Pit. They are our resident Pittie experts.

All the best and don't be completely turned off the idea of having a Pit. Every Pit out there needs a home. You just need to prepare yourself for one first.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think some people are being a bit too harsh on this guy.

Regardless of whether or not a Pit Bull is right for him, he is at least trying to educate himself. You can blame the media for the questions he's asking. I give him credit.. here is a person who probably doesn't have a lot of hands-on experience with dogs and is trying to educate himself. The questions may seem ridiculous to some of us, but for a person who doesn't know any better they're just honest concerns. I'm sure we've all questioned some popular stereotypes in our lives at one point or another as well. 

While it is true that he should research (I think he said he's already started) I think it's unfair to bash him.. he's looking for people who have first hand experience with the breed. Rosemary, I agree with your post.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are looking to get a pit puppy in Ontario you wouldnt be getting one from a breeder but from a rescue organization because breeding pits is illegal and here we cannot own any pits under a certain age (I am not sure the exact age) and there is no breeding allowed. There are quite a few rescue organizations that have pitty pups that are always looking for people to rescue them out of province but unfortunatley no breeders...and if they are they are illegal!

Good luck in the future!
Jenna


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

my first time pup is part pit bull....she is into those "teen stages" if you want an american pit bull terrier you need to toughen up, thick skin is required when you own and american pit bull terrier even owning my mix i have developed low tolerence for those who steriotype my pup. If you choose this breed you have chosen a loyal, never-say-die attitude dog that will please you and make you feel like you've got a life long companion. just remember early socialization is a must.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Jenna09 said:


> If you are looking to get a pit puppy in Ontario you wouldnt be getting one from a breeder but from a rescue organization because breeding pits is illegal and here we cannot own any pits under a certain age (I am not sure the exact age) and there is no breeding allowed. There are quite a few rescue organizations that have pitty pups that are always looking for people to rescue them out of province but unfortunatley no breeders...and if they are they are illegal!
> 
> Good luck in the future!
> Jenna


Jenna, he lives in Newfoundland. I doubt he'll be getting a dog from Ontario!


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Jenna, he lives in Newfoundland. I doubt he'll be getting a dog from Ontario!


That said, I am looking at my first dog as an investment. Meaning: 

A) I am going to ensure it's quality of health as much as possible so that I might increase my chances of having the dog as a long term companion.

B) I'm willing to travel and pay a premium for a reputable breeder or to obtain a rescue dog of good temperament with a reasonable assurance of good health (via a thorough pre-adoption check-up). 

That is, if I don't find a beautiful mix of some sort in the local SPCA before I aim to finalize a pure bred purchase/adoption.

We'll see though. I'm going to keep posting questions (and hopefully word them better along with choosing them better along with researching myself to avoid asking unecessary ones). Then I'll keep you guys posted on my pup when I finally do get him in a year or so.

I have a feeling I'm going to be a picture freak with my dog (as I was with my cat!)!! Hehehehehhee!!


----------



## baird (Jan 9, 2009)

I highly suggest doing some research. I firmly believe that when you purchase a dog, its for life. They are a companion not meant to be treated badly and by that I mean getting rid of them cause you made a bad decision, yes this does happen sometimes, but find a pet that suits you.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

I only commented on Ontario because the OP mentioned in a post that they would be willing to travel to Ontario to get a pitbull...

"Maybe even as far as Ontario before I'd find a reputable breeder".

Jenna


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Jenna09 said:


> I only commented on Ontario because the OP mentioned in a post that they would be willing to travel to Ontario to get a pitbull...
> 
> "Maybe even as far as Ontario before I'd find a reputable breeder".
> 
> Jenna


I'm sorry, Jenna. I totally missed that. Point taken. I was wrong. So sorry! Duh me!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

No problem!

It really is too bad that pits are illegal here because there are still the illegal breeders which just keeps the poor lines available to those willing to put the animals lives at risk (euthanization if caught). Someone had some sad looking pits for sale yesterday on toronto's kijiji but it has been removed...mange, sores, torn ears, etc etc. 

Jenna


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it's pathetic that any government interfered and banned ANY breed. They obviously know nothing about dogs. It's the owners that need to be banned. Grrrrr.......

I wish they'd make animal abuse an indictable offense here in Canada with a minimum mandatory 30 days in jail or more. Maybe then people would smarten up a bit... maybe...


----------



## Stelladog (Aug 18, 2008)

It sounds to me like you will be a great dog owner. But I wouldn't be completely set on a puppy for a first time owner. SO much work. Look for a young one and don't worry so much over if it's been somehow ruined. Pit Bulls are sweeties in almost all cases.


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, see, this is what I'm talking about. Wow....
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-6307487053390878613&ei=ftJnScbtMaierALh-fjBDQ&hl=en


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

I would not worry a bit about human aggression in a pit pup you raise.

The reason I would not get a pit pup (and I LOVE pit pups) is the chances of it becoming DA at around 2 is much greater then many other breeds regardless of how well it is socialized and raised. The same is true for Akitas, Cane Corsos, and a few other breeds.

My dog park is full young pits yet there are very few older ones. Almost every very serious incident it our park has involved an adult pit or pit mix.

Our SPCA won't take pits or pit mixes under 2.

Having a seriously DA dog would remove much of the joy of owning a dog for me, but that's just me.


----------



## austinltlmn (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say they are bad first time dogs, but I will say they are not for everyone. These guys are a strong breed and need an owner that knows basic dog phsy. They need to be alpha, and a good owner. A pitbull owner needs to have broad shoulders they need to be able to take the crap people say about their dogs with beating them senseless. As a Pitbull owner you need to be more on gaurd then most remember never trust your dog not to fight. Go to the badrap site and study every inch. Then when you think you could be a good PB owner. Go back to the books and do more research, make sure they are leagl in your area or the area you want to buy a house. Make sure that neighboring cities are not on active attempts to ban these guys. If you live in a small town that doesn't care if you own one the big citiy your vet lives in might and a routine visit could have your dog in the big house. If after all this you are still okay to the idea of PB look on line for the local rescues these guys have their dogs in foster homes being dealt with and under foot, HS have their dogs in runs and most volunteers are scared of these guys and they get less attention then most as well as they are at the HS longer. (Most go kennel crazy.) If you are not for the idea of a rescue pup and want to buy your new friend. Make sure you do more homework and get a breeder that has dogs bred for personality not color or size. Then find a puppy that has the same energy level as you so you get along as much as possible. Try to refrain from picking a puppy do to looks. So now that I have said all that.lol Good luck on your choice. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

What a good boy. Looks like he and his owner have worked very hard.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

I definitely suggest joining the Pit Bull Forum. Many knowledgeable, responsible pit bull owners and lovers there to give you resources and answer questions.


http://www.pitbullforum.com/index.php


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

Orwell said:


> I've been reading alot about breeds I'd be interested in lately, as you all know, and in another thread someone suggested a pit bull to me.
> 
> I heard a pit bull will do anything to make thier owner happy. They are really obedient and protective of family. They are smart and try to be the best at whatever you want them to do (whether its fighting or being a cuddly doggie). I hear they can be super cuddly despite what news reports tell us repeatedly.
> 
> ...


I almost didn't reply but now I can't resist (insert evil grin)










*Assult by Footballs.*








*Manipulates us into thinking she is a pillow, a sneak attack tactic.*








*The occasional Kitten Snack is preferred and keeps them happy*









She is killing me slowly, thru obesity.

There are a ton of great pics on my website, www.smileypits.com


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

austinltlmn said:


> I wouldn't say they are bad first time dogs, but I will say they are not for everyone. These guys are a strong breed and need an owner that knows basic dog phsy. They need to be alpha, and a good owner.


Basic dog Psychology has nothing to do with being Alpha. It is about being a giver of resources. Pits are an energetic breed with a tendancy to be hyper and exhuberant. Many mistake that type of behavior as challenging. A well bred pit bull should NEVER challenge its owner other than

A. In a playful manner
B. If said owner is being overly abusive.

Though I agree with the good owner part. 



> A pitbull owner needs to have broad shoulders they need to be able to take the crap people say about their dogs with beating them senseless. As a Pitbull owner you need to be more on gaurd then most remember never trust your dog not to fight. Go to the badrap site and study every inch. Then when you think you could be a good PB owner. Go back to the books and do more research, make sure they are leagl in your area or the area you want to buy a house. Make sure that neighboring cities are not on active attempts to ban these guys. If you live in a small town that doesn't care if you own one the big citiy your vet lives in might and a routine visit could have your dog in the big house. If after all this you are still okay to the idea of PB look on line for the local rescues these guys have their dogs in foster homes being dealt with and under foot, HS have their dogs in runs and most volunteers are scared of these guys and they get less attention then most as well as they are at the HS longer. (Most go kennel crazy.)


I would look more at sites like

www.apbtconformation.com
www.workingpitbull.com
http://www.workingdogs.com/doc0182.htm
http://www.nationalcanineresearchcouncil.com/
http://www.riospitbull.com

Bad Rap isn't bad by a long shot...but you need more rounded information

Also

www.stopbsl.com Will help identify if you are in a BSL zone.



And I don't understand this reference to *kennel crazy*...because saying *most go kennel crazy* is a very bad negative generalization. And in my experience almost completely untrue. The only pit I know that I would define as truly *kennel crazy* is my own dog who I suspect is claustrophobic. There are plenty of Pit specific rescues out there who have dogs that are nothing of the sort...




> If you are not for the idea of a rescue pup and want to buy your new friend. Make sure you do more homework and get a breeder that has dogs bred for personality not color or size. Then find a puppy that has the same energy level as you so you get along as much as possible. Try to refrain from picking a puppy do to looks. So now that I have said all that.lol Good luck on your choice. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


No. Health First when selecting a breeder. Ofa hips eye heart etc etc. Conformation plays a big part in that. www.workingpitbull.com Has a good section on assessing structure. Now. You get no guarantees with a pup. A sedate and low energy pup can grow up to be a rocket dog and vice versa. You DO want to get a general idea of the temperment of the PARENTS of the litter you will be buying from because most decent breeders are going to choose your pup for you. They may ask what sex you prefer but you don't usually choose your own dog unless you are a proven show/sport person. 

You had some good points Austin but you need to do a little more research. No offence intented. If you doubt me ask Spicy. She is a Pit Breeder and an even bigger Bulldog nerd than myself.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

austinltlmn said:


> I wouldn't say they are bad first time dogs, but I will say they are not for everyone. These guys are a strong breed and need an owner that knows basic dog phsy. They need to be alpha, and a good owner. A pitbull owner needs to have broad shoulders they need to be able to take the crap people say about their dogs with beating them senseless. As a Pitbull owner you need to be more on gaurd then most remember never trust your dog not to fight. Go to the badrap site and study every inch. Then when you think you could be a good PB owner. Go back to the books and do more research, make sure they are leagl in your area or the area you want to buy a house. Make sure that neighboring cities are not on active attempts to ban these guys. If you live in a small town that doesn't care if you own one the big citiy your vet lives in might and a routine visit could have your dog in the big house. If after all this you are still okay to the idea of PB look on line for the local rescues these guys have their dogs in foster homes being dealt with and under foot, HS have their dogs in runs and most volunteers are scared of these guys and they get less attention then most as well as they are at the HS longer. (Most go kennel crazy.) If you are not for the idea of a rescue pup and want to buy your new friend. Make sure you do more homework and get a breeder that has dogs bred for personality not color or size. Then find a puppy that has the same energy level as you so you get along as much as possible. Try to refrain from picking a puppy do to looks. So now that I have said all that.lol Good luck on your choice. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


The years I volunteered at the HS I don't ever remember having any Pit bulls go kennel crazy or any of the dogs. I didn't run into any volunteers that were afraid of them and every dog in there got equal time training, playing, and exercise no matter what the breed. I find it sad that the Pits at your HS get less attention in your state.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Pit Bulls , despite what the media says, are not tremendous dogs either. The breed standard for the APBT puts their weight range from 30-60 lbs with most of them in the middle. A member of a forum I go to posted some nice info on pit bulls:



Fenrir said:


> Their use in dog fighting contributed to their extremely malleable, people-friendly temperament. In a dog fighting pit, the dog handlers need to step in and separate the dogs as they are fighting. They were specifically bred to never re-direct aggression onto the handlers; any pit bull that snapped at a human in the pit was culled. There's centuries of selective breeding that has made pit bulls very human-social, albeit with a genetic tendency to be aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> Pit Bulls were first introduced to the United States and were used as ranch dogs, general working dogs, and were much loved family pets. Somewhere down the line "American" was put in front of their name. Advertising from the 1800's and early half of the 1900's shows how popular the breed was; their image graced all sorts of products.
> 
> ...


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's more of the post, which is too long to fit here?:



Fenrir said:


> *Pit Bulls can't be trusted around children!*
> 
> BAD RAP"
> 
> ...


----------



## baird (Jan 9, 2009)

Stelladog said:


> It sounds to me like you will be a great dog owner. But I wouldn't be completely set on a puppy for a first time owner. SO much work. Look for a young one and don't worry so much over if it's been somehow ruined. Pit Bulls are sweeties in almost all cases.


I have to agree, it does sound like you would be a great dog owner, BUT in the process of finding a first dog you need to go with what the dog's characteristics are before. Some breeds are for everybody (well not everybody but for most people) which are easy to train, all around loveable dogs. Other needs much more attention and training. Pits being one of those. I do not agree to people have a pitbull, they are very intellegent and loyal. But I personally would not own one if I had children, or was looking to have children. They are very loyal and can get very jealous. Find a dog that suits you and your lifestyle. There are many breeds out there.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

baird said:


> I have to agree, it does sound like you would be a great dog owner, BUT in the process of finding a first dog you need to go with what the dog's characteristics are before. Some breeds are for everybody (well not everybody but for most people) which are easy to train, all around loveable dogs. Other needs much more attention and training. Pits being one of those. I do not agree to people have a pitbull, they are very intellegent and loyal. But I personally would not own one if I had children, or was looking to have children. They are very loyal and can get very jealous. Find a dog that suits you and your lifestyle. There are many breeds out there.


I have pits. I have a kid. the jealousy comment is ridiculous. it has no basis in fact. Where did you hear that one?


----------



## baird (Jan 9, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> I have pits. I have a kid. the jealousy comment is ridiculous. it has no basis in fact. Where did you hear that one?


ok honestly, one pitbull does not change the others that are. What I am saying is there are some bad lines out there when it comes to that breed and its not the dogs fault its the owners, and just cause you have one thats none of those things, doesn't rule out the fact that the dog that he might possibly get isn't anything like yours!

For a first time owner, a pit bull is not a good idea. You have to know what your doing, know the breed, know how to raise them, train them, etc... just cause they look cool doesn't mean you should get one. You have to have the knowledge to raise a dog as specific as the Pit Bull.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

baird said:


> ok honestly, one pitbull does not change the others that are. What I am saying is there are some bad lines out there when it comes to that breed and its not the dogs fault its the owners, and just cause you have one thats none of those things, doesn't rule out the fact that the dog that he might possibly get isn't anything like yours!
> 
> For a first time owner, a pit bull is not a good idea. You have to know what your doing, know the breed, know how to raise them, train them, etc... just cause they look cool doesn't mean you should get one. You have to have the knowledge to raise a dog as specific as the Pit Bull.


That is why with any breed you find a good breeder and do your research! Zim certainly doesn't have the only pit that is good with kids and matter of fact they are better with kids then numerous other breeds.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

uh....I have a APBT and a child?....I would have to say that my pit is the least "jealous" of all my dogs

..there is no reason you cant have pits and kids....the only reason I would tell someone not to get a pit or any other breed for that matter...is if they were a first time dog owner and they JUST had a baby...that is just too much to handle (IMO) at one time


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 3 kids and 2 pitties...no jealousy problems at my house and one of my children is only 4 months old.

Speaking of the Original Post though, here's a quick answer.

My children are clumsy, my dogs have been fallen on, tripped over, stepped on (by me too) ears pulled, tails grabbed, etc...

Everyone in my house still has their faces and all appendages, we have yet to have one of the dogs nip at the kids for being clumsy.


----------



## Kal3ido (Sep 19, 2008)

IMO It all depends on the owner. I have had pit bulls all my life and none never attack anyone. My dogs will bark at you then sniff you and then there on there way. I never trained them to be mean or to fight. The dog was great around my 5 year old nephew. Actually it was given to my nephew as a pet, even though I took care of him. If my nephew can order him around and he never once tried to harm him, even turn submissive sometimes. Youtube pit bulls and watch there behavior and read up on them. If you don't have the time or patience no breed is good for you. Get a cat or a caged animal instead.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

baird said:


> For a first time owner, a pit bull is not a good idea. You have to know what your doing, know the breed, know how to raise them, train them, etc... just cause they look cool doesn't mean you should get one. You have to have the knowledge to raise a dog as specific as the Pit Bull.


You should know this about ANY dog before you purchase one, regardless of breed. If the OP does his research beforehand and finds out about the Pit, how to handle one and how to train one, there's no reason why a Pit shouldn't be his first dog. It's obvious that he's not getting one just because they "look cool."


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Orwell said:


> I heard a pit bull will do anything to make thier owner happy. They are really obedient and protective of family. They are smart and try to be the best at whatever you want them to do (whether its fighting or being a cuddly doggie). I hear they can be super cuddly despite what news reports tell us repeatedly.


Pit Bulls are some of the least protective and often the victim of theft. 










Most are very “cuddly”, some are extremely goofy and silly. Yes they can have an on off switch, they could be fighting in the pit one minute and sleeping by their owners child another. They were bred to have a stable temperament with humans. 



> Like, the only thing I'm wondering is like, what if I accidently step on the pit bull's paw, or like sit on him by accident or say i'm on the couch watchin a movie and he's on my chest and I sneeze, like is the dog going to bite my face off? Or like rip my leg off?


I can’t tell you how your pit is going to act no more then I can tell you how anyone’s dog is going to react. I’m not sure why a stable, normal dog would attack anyone for sneezing. If the dog is unstable or has some issue/trigger with sneezing it may very well attack you. If your Pit or other breed is a normal dog then I’m sure it will just sit there or try to lick your face. If stepped on they will try to get out of the way. You will have to watch out for them trying to kill you like that, especially if there are stairs. I’ve stepped on, tripped over and fell them multiple times. If you step on their paw they’ll probably try to move as its uncomfortable. My boy was at his co owners and got stepped on by a horse and try to move his foot out. 



> How do they react to everyday situations like that? I imagine they just react like every other dog and just kinda yelp at being stepped on and then they are okay as long as they see it was a mistake and you aren't being purposely aggressive.


Well I can’t speak for all but mine don’t act as you imagine. They usually just do nothing, move or pull away. I’ve never heard them yelp for stepping on them, falling on them, sneezing by them. I’ve not even heard a yelp (that I recall) from accidents leading to injuries involving blood and needing vet attention. I don’t think they care if it was a mistake or purposely. I gather that since some owners will beat them every day being “purposely aggressive” the reaction doesn’t much change except to cowering. Sometimes they do come out like “every other dog” still happy. Other times they have some major trust issues and are scared. 



> I don't know, I think they are beautiful but I just don't want to do something innocent and clumsy and have the dog latch onto me in anger. I don't think it would happen, but does anyone have an answer to this?


Dog latching on you for doing something, can’t tell you. Don’t know the dog. Some dogs will react with a bite, I read a story of a GSD accidentally kicked (child was sitting in chair and put his foot out at the same moment the dog ran by) and bit the boy. I’m on another forum where a child jumped onto an older Great Dane I believe and the dog bit, but luckily got a mouth full of mostly coat. Other dogs like mine just go on about their life like nothing ever happened. Whether someone accidentally bumps them or hits them in the face with a stick on purpose. 



> I'm also wondering about how rotties/dobes/GSDs or any other fighting/guard breeds might react. I know it depends on the owner/situation/relationship with the dog and everything, but assuming a good relationship exists, what might/could happen worst case scenario? Or is it just bad to think this way?


Yes it is bad to think that way. You could be setting yourself up for failure because you have anxiety on your mind and are not calm and confident. 



Orwell said:


> I was simply asking a question. I don't have low confidence. I am just tremendously unfamiliar with guard/fighting breeds. So, I don't know how they might react to certain situations. Thanks for your answers but i suspect none of you own pit bulls or have.


I don’t know why it matters if they don’t own Pit Bulls. I sure do and have owned many, I have several now. Forum is a good place to learn but doing basic research before asking questions would be a wise choice. 


> edit: and to the best of my knowledge, all breeds are capable of being "soft tempered" if bred properly for temperament. So, thats kind of a silly comment isn't it skelaki?


Um no. I’m sure we can say a specific dog within any breed is capable of being soft tempered, but since hard temperament is correct and desired in some breeds then those breeds are more likely to have a harder temperament when being bred for proper temperament. 



Orwell said:


> I was only asking because I was curious since, another ofrum member had mentioned that guard/fight breeds seemingly have had their flight responses minimimized to that they may better serve their breed specific work-purposes. I do not know if this is neccesarily true, but his postulation got me to thinking about situations such as those I was inquiring about and how a fighting/guard breed might react.


How would a guardian breed attacking owner for sneezing make a good guard/protection dog. If the owner had to worry about the dog attacking them then they might as well not have the dog because they’d be better off without it. The same would hold somewhat true for a fighting and hunting dog. Having high fight and low flight has nothing to do with a dog having normal reacts to normal things. What is there to get defensive about from a sneeze? Why is there a need to fight a sneezing person (not to mention APBTs were bred to fight, bait, hold other dogs or animals, not humans). 



Orwell said:


> I recognize that most dog behaviors are directly attribuatble to the dog owner and not somehow indicative of the dog's supposed "innate nature". I am sure that no dog is innately violent just as I am sure no human is innately violent. I am definitivly on the nurture side of the nature vs. nurture argument.


Breeders will tell you otherwise because they know that genetics is very important. This is another area you should research on. Or why get a pure bred dog at all? Why should breeders even breed them, just train them how you like. No you need the foundation to build on. Many of my dogs behaviors are their “innate nature”. Some of these behaviors differ depending on their breeding, dogs of the same breeding/lines have the same behavior traits, while others who are not related don’t have them at all (but very well may have their own traits). That is why breeders match pedigrees and know their lines. 

No I wouldn’t say innately violent. I would say some dogs are born “off” where something just isn’t right and causes aggressive reaction and people get hurt. Others are a result of a temperament issue coupled with bad handling when the dog could have been corrected and helped before it did something really bad. Others are due to traits and drives bred into the dog that cause aggressive responses to certain situations, animals, people or whatever they might be. People will usually label them as whatever type of aggressive although I look at it in a different way. The dog isn’t simply and purely aggressive. But the response it gives or what the people see is aggression. 



> I don't want a dog for image. I really could cae less about what "image" I project to other people. I have no desire to look tough or something. I do, however like the idea of having a strong breed of dog to hopefully deter someone from entering my home, even if he is in fact a cuddle-face. Most people wouldn't dream of entering a home with a barking PB or GSD or Rot, Corso ect. on the other side of the door. Also, these strong breeds are more apt to enjoy an active lifestyle, which I would gladly provide it.


Yes many people wouldn’t but some will. I know of instances when its happened. There is no guarantee a Pit Bull will even bark at people. Some do just like many dogs will. Lots do nothing. Mine don’t bark on the other side of the door when there are people. If they notice there is people they will usually wag their whole bodies and get excited. Truth is people have entered my home/property when I was gone. As well often the UPS delivery man has slipped packages into our home. Dogs never barked. I heard door shut or hear him and get there with dogs licking him all over. My Cane Corso only barks half the time, if that. More often she barks if she is outside, whether alone or when I’m out playing with her and usually not in an aggressive manner, actually playful manner.



> I have a couple of books to read on the subject of dealing with my future dog when he shows signs of aggression to other dogs and people with positive methods. But hopefully I will have socialized him properly to the point that it wouldn't be an issue in the first place. In anycase, I have the time and am looking forward to the effort of educating myself in that area long before I make my purchase.


If you think you can socialize DA out of an APBT you should rethink getting one. APBT specifically they love people by nature. You should certainly socialize, its always a positive but them biting a human would be the last thing I’d worry about. I’ve met tons of under socialized APBTs and they loved me just as much as any other. You can’t socialize the DA out of them (if they will be DA). More importantly you can’t remove the fighting ability. Even if they are dog social there could be a situation where a fight arises and their ability kicks in as well as their gripping behavior. So a breaking stick is always good to have even if you have the most dog friendly Pit.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> The reason I would not get a pit pup (and I LOVE pit pups) is the chances of it becoming DA at around 2 is much greater then many other breeds regardless of how well it is socialized and raised. The same is true for Akitas, *Cane Corsos*, and a few other breeds.


I disagree. Do tell why this would be? I can't find an honest reason why a non DA breed would have such high chances of become DA around the age of 2. A properly bred and socialized one would not! They are at no more risk then any other breed. If your CC becomes DA at whatever age then either you or the breeder has done something wrong (possibly both). 



austinltlmn said:


> If after all this you are still okay to the idea of PB look on line for the local rescues these guys have their dogs in foster homes being dealt with and under foot, HS have their dogs in runs and most volunteers are scared of these guys and they get less attention then most as well as they are at the HS longer. (Most go kennel crazy.) If you are not for the idea of a rescue pup and want to buy your new friend. Make sure you do more homework and get a breeder that has dogs bred for personality not color or size. Then find a puppy that has the same energy level as you so you get along as much as possible. Try to refrain from picking a puppy do to looks. So now that I have said all that.lol Good luck on your choice. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


That is truly sad that your HS workers feel that way. Really the workers should be ashamed of themselves. I know HS volunteers and AC workers and they have no problems treating the Pit Bulls like the rest of the dogs. If those dogs are going kennel crazy I can’t blame them, although it is still odd to me and seems very atypical. After all some breeders keep theirs in tiny cages, yet the dogs don’t go crazy. They are happy to be freed and act a little wild (no leash training of course) or timid because they have never left their cage before. I’m sure MRC can account for Denver not being kennel crazy although he lives mostly 24/7 in a small vet cage. He might be hyper, he might be shy, but kennel crazy no. 

If they decide to go the breeder route then they need to find a reputable. Not one breeding for some certain personality. I do agree as well not specific size or color. Find breeders who breed for health, temperament, conformation and/or work. 



baird said:


> I have to agree, it does sound like you would be a great dog owner, BUT in the process of finding a first dog you need to go with what the dog's characteristics are before. Some breeds are for everybody (well not everybody but for most people) which are easy to train, all around loveable dogs. Other needs much more attention and training. Pits being one of those. I do not agree to people have a pitbull, they are very intellegent and loyal. But I personally would not own one if I had children, or was looking to have children. They are very loyal and can get very jealous. Find a dog that suits you and your lifestyle. There are many breeds out there.


How many APBTs have you owned? It seems you are basing your idea on a small number of atypical dogs. 

Pit Bulls are #1 Easy to train and #2 All around loveable 
I can’t think of any more training they need in general as compared to the average breed. 

Yes they do need more attention than some breeds and less than others. Most dogs are going to need some attention as they are social, few are highly independent. Some APBTs can be velcro dogs but just having the dog at your feet or by your side is enough for them. 
Of course they are not for everyone. No more then a GSD, Lab or Cocker is for everyone. You are right that people do need dogs that fit their lifestyle. I couldn’t agree more. 

As far as children that comment is very perplexing. Yes they are willing to please, but I always question true loyalty, some are highly loyal to their owners/family but many love most people and are the type to walk off with anyone. But then why would a loyal dog be jealous of children. APBTs are the only breed I fully trust around children. Not saying I distrust others, my others, I’m not super comfortable like with APBTs. I was never harmed by a Pit Bull as a child and can’t imagine them being jealous of me a human. They certainly were more then eager for my companionship and attention. I’ve known lots of “jealous” dogs and I fault this mostly with how the owner allows them to be. These dogs were more often then not small toy breeds. Of course that doesn’t mean toy breeds are just jealous in general. 



baird said:


> ok honestly, one pitbull does not change the others that are. What I am saying is there are some bad lines out there when it comes to that breed and its not the dogs fault its the owners, and just cause you have one thats none of those things, doesn't rule out the fact that the dog that he might possibly get isn't anything like yours!
> 
> For a first time owner, a pit bull is not a good idea. You have to know what your doing, know the breed, know how to raise them, train them, etc... just cause they look cool doesn't mean you should get one. You have to have the knowledge to raise a dog as specific as the Pit Bull.


Well no kidding. I’ve owned far more then 1 Pit Bull. I’ve been around a hell of a lot more than that and grew up around several. None of them were like that. So ok honestly, the few Pit Bulls who are that way (even though they shouldn’t be that way in the first place if bred right) don’t change all the normal ones who are not. So why worry about something that isn’t normal for a breed. It would make more sense to concentrate on pros and cons that are normally seen in a breed rather then worry about other stuff. Its like worrying that you can’t get a Kangal because they might kill your sheep. Well not likely although not impossible. 

Maybe they should get no dog at all? Because they might get a breed of dog that doesn’t act like it should and has traits opposite of the breed. Maybe their GSD will attack them for sneezing, their Lab will hate water and won’t retrieve, their Beagle will attack and tear up every dog in town.
Yeah there are bad lines out there in most breeds, and it is the breeders fault for breeding those lines, not the owners (yeah not the dogs too). 
I’m really lost in what the big point is supposed to be. 

Well Pit Bull was great idea for me and many other people. It wouldn’t matter if I or another get an APBT as first time dog or our 50th dog. Either you are capable or you are not. Owning 3 dogs before owning a Pit Bull isn’t going to get rid of the bad lines. Won’t help you know the breed, know what you’re doing. Researching and ownership (gaining experience) will help you with that. Owning 3 other dogs will help you know those breeds, not know anything more about the APBT. Maybe owning 3 other dogs will tell you how to raise them/train the APBT since it is the same with most other dogs, but then if you could do it with those 3 other dogs in the first place then you could have obviously raised and trained an APBT. 

It isn’t a good idea for a first time APBT who doesn’t research and know the breed very well. Doesn’t understand the responsibility, what they might be up against, how people will see their dog, things they might have to deal with. But then it isn’t a good 100th dog for a person like that either.


----------

